# Getting a better wireless signal for my Genie



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

I live in a home that has an in-law suite attached. The only internet access we have is Windstream 6 MB DSL. The main Genie is in the in-law suite and the Sage Modem Fast 1704 Wireless modem is in the main house. The Genie show the strenght of the wireless connection as "Fair". We can use ethernet over power line because the in-law suite is on a differnt power panel.

Has anyone had success using a range extender with the Sage Modem Fast 1704? If so, what brand worked?

Also running ethernet is not an option.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just use the Broadband connection kit you probably had before the Genie was installed. If this isn't clear what I mean, please post back!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Sounds like you need a Cinema Connection Kit in the house proper.

Another option would be to move the Genie.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Is your wired mini located near Ethernet? If so, adding a splitter and a broadband DECA will get you connected to the Internet hardwired. If not, how far is it from the wired mini to the router? If it's closer than the Genie is, then a Wireless CCK will likely work better for you than than the Genie currently is.


----------



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

Can I use a wireless Cck with the wireless Mini? I have a device connect to my Genie that looks just like a wireless CCK.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

A wireless CCK needs to be installed somewhere that a coax cable, that can be connected to the DECA "cloud", is located. Since there is no coax cable near the wireless mini, that would not be an appropriate place to install it. You can, however, install it near the Wireless Video Bridge (which is probably the device to which you are referring. Since that it located near your Genie, then putting the wireless CCK there is probably no better than using the Genie's Wifi.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mreaves53 said:


> Can I use a wireless Cck with the wireless Mini? I have a device connect to my Genie that looks just like a wireless CCK.


You can't use a CCK-W instead of a Wireless Video Bridge to connect a wireless client


----------



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

Just to clarify, I can install a wireless CCK along with the Bridge for the wireless Mini.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mreaves53 said:


> Just to clarify, I can install a wireless CCK along with the Bridge for the wireless Mini.


well, yes. But if you have/get an HR44 it already has WiFi built in.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I see that you already have a genie. To use tge CCK-W you need a non HR44 genie to set it up as the 44 lacks the configuration GUI. If the 44 is your only receiver then you need to use the CCK-W web portal to configure it. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> well, yes. But if you have/get an HR44 it already has WiFi built in.


The issue here is that the Genie is too far away from the Wi-fi.

Can't the WVB double as a CCK in terms bridging the router to DECA or is the Ethernet jack disabled?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Can't the WVB double as a CCK


no

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> no


Why do it with one piece of hardware when you can use several?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Why do it with one piece of hardware when you can use several?


Sure. It called *flexibility*. imagine if the Wireless Video Bridge and CCK-W were all built in in the receiver, that will limit the installations options.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

harsh said:


> Why do it with one piece of hardware when you can use several?


Why say something constructive when you can bash DirecTV again?


----------



## WhiteMask (Jan 24, 2008)

Can I add a second WVB to my SWM wiring and my HR44 to extend range. Can the HR44 communicate thru the coax to 2 WVB's simultaneously? Thanks.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

WhiteMask said:


> Can I add a second WVB to my SWM wiring and my HR44 to extend range. Can the HR44 communicate thru the coax to 2 WVB's simultaneously? Thanks.


Yes.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

WhiteMask said:


> Can I add a second WVB to my SWM wiring and my HR44 to extend range. Can the HR44 communicate thru the coax to 2 WVB's simultaneously? Thanks.


to extend which range? A WVB will only extend the range to it wireless clients, not your local wifi (Internet) range, for that you would need an AP or a.k.a "range extender"


----------

